# Tow bar fitting - Dubai ?



## Sunny_Nick (Nov 2, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a place to get a towbar fitted to our Mitisubushi Outlander ?

I have exhausted efforts on google and only one garage said yes....but I can't get their engineer to call me back to arrange when.... 24 carat useless.

One place said that they could do it....they were going to weld a tow hook on to the chassis !!!!!!!!!!! 

I have tried Mitsubushi UAE and they state that there is no genuine part number on their catelogue  but helpfully suggested that I should buy a Prado :clap2:

I put the make & model + towbar in to google Uk search....just to see if they did them there. One company alone does 8 different models for the Outlander....8 !!! 
How come the UK can supply, fit & sell more than 8 different variations of towbar for this car and here...not one !

So please, please, please can someone help with a garage that can fit me a towbar. pm me if the forum does not allow names of companies...hate to see any adverts 

Thanks in advance
Nick


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I got mine at ICON AUTO GARAGE - Your 4x4 Independent Specialist Great quality manufacture and service. They should have one for your model but if they don't they will make one for you. Cost me about 1700dhs for a Pajero.

Alterntively you could go to the road with all the car shops on in Sharjah and they'll probably do you something half the price but don't be suprised it it's rusty and wonky!


----------



## Sunny_Nick (Nov 2, 2012)

HamishUK said:


> I got mine at ICON AUTO GARAGE - Your 4x4 Independent Specialist Great quality manufacture and service. They should have one for your model but if they don't they will make one for you. Cost me about 1700dhs for a Pajero.
> 
> Alterntively you could go to the road with all the car shops on in Sharjah and they'll probably do you something half the price but don't be suprised it it's rusty and wonky!


Thanks for the info.

Been to Icon today and they are fully booked for a month or more ...no wonder Vladimar (their designer) wouldn't return my calls for the last 2 days 

He suggested 'wait until they have a slot or go to Ajman' !!! 

It seems that no other company does them in Dubai....I'm flabbergasted (what a great word). So I think I will now have to go and cry in the corner. Another month afloat lost.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's another option: ROBBIES MOTOSPORT - Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## john_dxb (Oct 30, 2013)

Icon do custom make them - not sure of the quality. Price about 1900AED

There is a new supplier of european tow bars. They are made specifically for your make & model. 

The tow bars are the same as the dealers original OEM quality. 

It is definately worth considering getting a tow bar that perfectly fits the specific mounting points on your chassis.

Tow Bars - Euro Tow Bars Hitches | Dubai | UAE | Middle East Prices are cheaper than a custom welded tow bar and about 1/4 of the price charged by the dealers.

I saw some videos on their site and they are EU certified.

Any one bought from them?


----------



## Essa (Dec 4, 2013)

Your best bet in my opinion is to order one from abroad that fits directly without any major modifications such as welding the chassis. Well known brands usually offer instructions on how to DIY.

I did a quick Google search and found Witter CL 112Q Towbar. It looks like a high end product that only requires a slot to be cut from the lower edge of the bumper and maybe some slight bending of exhaust hangers which I dont think is something major.

Its price in ebay is about to 180 GBP however expect to pay the same for shipping. To install with garages I trust may cost around 300aed. So in total it may cost in total around 2700 aed for a tried and approved product.


----------

